

Apple in talks to improve sound quality of music downloads: Does 24-bit matter? - cwb71
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/02/22/24.bit.music/

======
cwb71
I am all for any effort Apple and others make to improve the quality of music
downloads, but do enough people care to make this worth the effort
commercially?

It seems like some ridiculous number (90%? 99%?) of listener/equipment
combinations would get almost no benefit from this change.

What am I missing?

